# Is this enclosure okay for a house bunny?



## Thump (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey there,

so, we have a house rabbit. Everything was fine - he wasn't destructive in the slightest. That was until a week after his neuter, and he's began to destroy the carpet. Obviously we can't allow this, and bitter sprays don't seem to be working.

We've bought him loads of new toys, carboard items etc to try and stop him, but he doesn't take any interest in this, so we're going to have to get him an enclosure (he's living int he spare room at the moment - it's "his" room!

Now, he'd be in the enclosure during the night, he'd be out for about 2 hours in the morning when we're getting ready for work, and then he'd be in the enclosure for 7-8 hours. However, he'll be let out again once we are home, and he'll be out until we go to bed. 

He's currently a lone rabbit, however, we're looking to adopt a girlfriend for him once we move home in the new year.

This is the one we're looking at:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009NDS0P2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Thanks in advance


----------



## Bville (Oct 8, 2013)

I think that looks like a nice home for your rabbit. I need a net top like that for the exercise pens I bought for my rabbits. I will have to look to see if I can find it in the US.


----------



## Bville (Oct 8, 2013)

On second thought, you may want to get one that is a little taller. Mine is 30 inches tall, but 36 might also be a good idea (I think that's about 80 or 90 cm metric).


----------



## PaGal (Oct 8, 2013)

You could have issues with him chewing the bottom so you may want to keep that in mind and possibly think of ideas for a bottom if he does chew it. Although, you could get lucky and him not chew it. One can never tell with the fur balls


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 8, 2013)

You might find that you'll have to experiment with what type of flooring will work for your particular bun. How long has he been neutered? It can take awhile for those hormones to dissipate which could be still influencing his behavior if it hasn't been too long.

If he chews the plastic flooring on that x-pen, you could try some rolled linoleum instead. 
If he's not a jumper, you may not need the top part.
And you can always configure the x-pen different by making use of an existing wall.
Here's an x-pen using one wall. It was a temporary set-up but could've been used more permanently. You can see how much larger the area becomes making use of a wall.

Oh, yes, I would definitely go higher on the x-pen too.


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Oct 14, 2013)

I have that pen!

Peter loves it, however he can jump right out the top, so some chicken wire is needed! It's easy to assemble and the bottom is good for keeping pete off the cold floor. It's also really light so it's easy to relocate if need be. 

Hope this helps!

Lynne x


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## oatmealbunbun (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello

I built my bunny a 2 story condo!!!
It is about 42 in. long 28 in. wide and 42 in. tall 

I used storage cube grids from bed bath and beyond !!!

Here is the link to where I got the specs to build it !!!

http://rabbitcondo.com/

I believe it cost me about $120 to build it all !!!

Also let my bun have supervised free time with his house open so he always has access to water and hay !!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 16, 2013)

Would love to see photos of your cage!


----------



## oatmealbunbun (Oct 17, 2013)

I've changed it a little since but this is how it looked when I finished building it !! 




Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 17, 2013)

LOL momma oatmeal, your rabbit is a lot smarter than mine if he can jump through that opening to the 3rd floor.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 17, 2013)

Are the levels plain wood or do you have something on top of the wood? Can't quite tell in the photo, but maybe it is stick vinyl?
He sure looks relaxed in there!


----------



## oatmealbunbun (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes before he couldn't quite reach and he was scared to jump down so I put another grid so it's not so scary to jump for him. 

There are grids underneath zip tied to the outside so its more sturdy !!! 

And yes it has 12x12 vinyl on top of the wood, it can be a little slippery so I have put fleece blankets in ... I also put a 2 in. Wood board around the wood base to keep any mess inside !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------

